# What are your guilty (non-sexual) pleasures?



## aloveablebunny (Dec 1, 2016)

Some of mine are:
- Doing absolutely NOTHING on a day off from work
- Putting on pajama pants fresh out of the dryer
- Getting into a hot shower on a cold morning, or a cold shower on a hot day
- Eating an entire pint of Haagen-Dazs ice cream, or gelato by myself
- Cooking a steak to perfection
- Seeing instant karma happen to a deserving asshole
- A good, long hug
- Sleeping in
- Finishing my work early

Yeahhhhhh


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 1, 2016)

The rare times the house is empty and I can blast the metal.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> The rare times the house is empty and I can blast the metal.



Ooh, yes. Or play Netflix really loudly!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 2, 2016)

-snuggles under warm blankets with my favorite person and my pets
-eating disgustingly fattening food
-working on a cosplay at my leisure
-being freshly shaven 
Hmmm, there's more than that I'm sure. X)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> -eating disgustingly fattening food



I forgot about that one!

*secretly a fatty* u_u


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 2, 2016)

- Shitposting
- A few episodes from a Chinese cartoon like Klanned or Angle Bits
Debating with people on Ferzu and laughing as they dig themselves ever depper into the bottomless pit of racism, discrimination and complete backwards logic full of loopholes, double standards and tears as they clench their collective anuses due to the sheer assblasting I wish to inflict upon their very souls for reasons not quite known to me at this time but I do believe I shall find it one day because I enjoy it quite a bit but I really shouldn't and my proudest achievement was causing a 3 hour shit tsunami about rules because MAH RACISM policies that don't protect the whites like I or others that are pretty cool people like everyone else because we're all equal except Bob. Fuck Bob
- Harassing Widowmaker and Hanzo as Winston 24/7


----------



## Alpine (Dec 2, 2016)

Sleeping in
Twizzlers
Dots
Coca Cola from Mexico
Turning corners fast (all that tire squeal  )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Shooting my firearms
Cooking
Playing with my two dogs
Hearing my wife and children laugh
Making fires in my fireplace or campsite
Just sitting and smoking a dooby on a rock in the woods and just listening and watching nature
Watching my dogs play
Camping
And naps.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 2, 2016)

Lurking around RateYourMusic's bottom list and listening to universally shitty albums. Seriously, you never know what kind of crap you find there. Here's just a couple of examples


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> - Shitposting
> - A few episodes from a Chinese cartoon like Klanned or Angle Bits
> Debating with people on Ferzu and laughing as they dig themselves ever depper into the bottomless pit of racism, discrimination and complete backwards logic full of loopholes, double standards and tears as they clench their collective anuses due to the sheer assblasting I wish to inflict upon their very souls for reasons not quite known to me at this time but I do believe I shall find it one day because I enjoy it quite a bit but I really shouldn't and my proudest achievement was causing a 3 hour shit tsunami about rules because MAH RACISM policies that don't protect the whites like I or others that are pretty cool people like everyone else because we're all equal except Bob. Fuck Bob
> - Harassing Widowmaker and Hanzo as Winston 24/7



Holy run-on sentence!

Also......

assblasting. New term!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Sleeping in
> Twizzlers
> Dots
> Coca Cola from Mexico
> Turning corners fast (all that tire squeal  )



It's like driving in a parking garage... sometimes you get the tire squeals no matter what you do!

I love Mexican Cola. I haven't had one in a while :x


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Lurking around RateYourMusic's bottom list and listening to universally shitty albums. Seriously, you never know what kind of crap you find there. Here's just a couple of examples



The computer I'm using doesn't have speakers so I can't hear the audio  Must listen later!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Shooting my firearms
> Cooking
> Playing with my two dogs
> Hearing my wife and children laugh
> ...



Naps are the best. It's currently raining here and I just want to curl up under my desk and sleeeeeeeeeeep. zzzZZZZZ

Also I enjoy cooking too. And baking!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 2, 2016)

My puppies not farting while they sleep under my computer bench is pretty high on the simple pleasures list right now. Good golly, what triggered such foul odors today?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

Procrastinating when I should be doing shit.
Drawing when I should be actively looking for a job I will most likely hate.
Playing games when I should be drawing, improving my skills.
Watching Aminu when I should be playing games.
Doing nothing when I should be watching Aminu.
Steal chocolate from my mom's "Kong Haakon" whenever she buys it. :3


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Taking a month off of work.
Sleeping. Anytime. 
Hearing our kids laughter.
Hearing Okami tell me he loves me. 
Camping in the middle of nowhere.
Cumberland Island.
Thrift store shopping.
Converse Shoes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Shrimp Po'Boy sandwich from Popeyes Chicken!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 2, 2016)

we are number one (maymays intended)


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 2, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> we are number one (maymays intended)


But Every "One" Is Replaced With Nutshack Intro But Nutshack Is Replaced With "Look At This Net" Video


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 2, 2016)

My personal guilty pleasure on this forum is looking at @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai constantly cosset each other - it's cheesy as hell on the surface, but honestly, it's kinda adorable and heartwarming, lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> My personal guilty pleasure on this forum is looking at @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai constantly cosset each other - it's cheesy as hell on the surface, but honestly, it's kinda adorable and heartwarming, lol


Aww!! That's so sweet!! Thank you for that!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 2, 2016)

1. Cleaning things and watching it just wipe away slowly, revealing a clean surface
2. Woodstove heat (the best kind)
3. When your turn signal is synchronized with the person's in front of you
4. A drink of water right after you get up in the morning
5. I usually write really shitty, but on the rare occasion like a million monkeys on typewriters, I make a perfect print word
6. A loud, rolling thunder after a close lightning strike (music to my ears)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 2, 2016)

Guilty pleasures, where to start . . .

Striping the pavement with my Big Block 460 Ford 4X4
Whiskey, particularly Bowmore Single Malt Whiskey. Smooth, tasty with a fruity/chocolate finish. *takes a sip*
Watching my 'tard co-worker make an utter ass of himself. The type of guy who brings a pencil to a gunfight.
Firing off a relatively unmuffled Hot Boat on Saturday morning at the lake, just as the sun cracks over the mountains. Boat has been turned to face the stern toward the campsite. Gotta do it early, while the water is flat so I can make a full throttle pass from the camp at the south end of the lake to the dam at the north end. Meet with the other Hot Boats at the dam, float around a bit in a group and shoot the shit.
Shooting LARGE caliber handguns. The range in Milpitas has banned my .500 Linebaugh Magnum. They said I dented the back plates. Meh.
Shooting anything that came out of the MOLOT or Izhmash factories. 30 round magazines are required.
Nobody home so I can crank the amp and jam mercilessly.


----------



## Rant (Dec 3, 2016)

-buying a 1/2 gallon of chocolate milk and drinking it myself or pouring some liqueur  into and making a big ass cocktail.
-Harassing the SoBe facebook account because its a fucking robot and they took away my favorite flavor.
-suggling my puppies
-hogging the bed
-cartoons
-fuzzy blankets, ALL THE FUZZY BLANKETS!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> 3. When your turn signal is synchronized with the person's in front of you


I like when the blinkers or wipers are in time to the music playing on the radio.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> My personal guilty pleasure on this forum is looking at @Okami_No_Heishi and @bhutrflai constantly cosset each other - it's cheesy as hell on the surface, but honestly, it's kinda adorable and heartwarming, lol


Oh nerdbat!! Thank you! That is one of the best compliments we've ever had!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami bringing me my first cup of coffee, nearly every morning for 18yrs, I feel pretty damn special.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami bringing me my first cup of coffee, nearly every morning for 18yrs, I feel pretty damn special.


It is one of those little things I am able to do to try to bring a little bit of happiness into your life, because I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami bringing me my first cup of coffee, nearly every morning for 18yrs, I feel pretty damn special.


And one thing I have learned in our yime together is that you ARE NOT A MORNING PERSON!! And bringing you coffee helps you focus and helps you wake up. To help ease you into your day. I Love You Bhutrflai!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Furry Art!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Okami bringing me my first cup of coffee, nearly every morning for 18yrs, I feel pretty damn special.


My version of that is, "The wife sets up the coffee pot (filter, water) so I can my first cup of mud." She is not a coffee person. Also, not a caffeine person, either. She bought the wrong tea once upon a time and it was not pure herbal. It was about 1/2 green tea. Never saw her so wound up in my life.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It is one of those little things I am able to do to try to bring a little bit of happiness into your life, because I LOVE YOU!!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And one thing I have learned in our yime together is that you ARE NOT A MORNING PERSON!! And bringing you coffee helps you focus and helps you wake up. To help ease you into your day. I Love You Bhutrflai!!


I LOVE YOU!! And I love that you know me so well. You are the sunshine in my everyday!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My version of that is, "The wife sets up the coffee pot (filter, water) so I can my first cup of mud." She is not a coffee person. Also, not a caffeine person, either. She bought the wrong tea once upon a time and it was not pure herbal. It was about 1/2 green tea. Never saw her so wound up in my life.


That must have been a sight for sure!!

I cannot hardly open my eyes, much less function, without a good jolt (or 3 or 4) of caffeine in the morn.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Furry Art!View attachment 15463


I can't wait for our version of this pic to happen!


----------



## FurCuddle (Dec 3, 2016)

Mine is throwing clothes in the dryer and putting them on after I get done in the cold, outdoor weather.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I can't wait for our version of this pic to happen!


What, you don't have cuddle time? Go poke your man then. :3

It's cheesy, but I agree with our Russian friend here: It's heartwarming.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What, you don't have cuddle time? Go poke your man then. :3
> 
> It's cheesy, but I agree with our Russian friend here: It's heartwarming.


Thanks bud!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What, you don't have cuddle time? Go poke your man then. :3
> 
> It's cheesy, but I agree with our Russian friend here: It's heartwarming.


Ummm. I was referring to a drawing of us, as our fursonas. 

We have plenty of cuddle time, don't you worry.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Procrastinating when I should be doing shit.
> Drawing when I should be actively looking for a job I will most likely hate.
> Playing games when I should be drawing, improving my skills.
> Watching Aminu when I should be playing games.
> ...



Speaking of chocolate, I went to that store this weekend and did not find that fancy chocolate stuff you spoke up. Baaaaaaaaah. But I bought a fuckton of chocolate and candy anyways XD


----------



## rhansen23 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm a aromatherapy nut, I usually carry lotion around on me, and just randomly i use a little like every hour before breathing through my hands for like 10 seconds. It smells awesome but it looks like Im a crazy person. So I have to look back and forth to make sure no-ones looking, making it a guilty pleasure. And making it awkward when someone does catch me lol


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 5, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> I'm a aromatherapy nut, I usually carry lotion around on me, and just randomly i use a little like every hour before breathing through my hands for like 10 seconds. It smells awesome but it looks like Im a crazy person. So I have to look back and forth to make sure no-ones looking, making it a guilty pleasure. And making it awkward when someone does catch me lol



I love good lotions and things that smell good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 5, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> I'm a aromatherapy nut, I usually carry lotion around on me, and just randomly i use a little like every hour before breathing through my hands for like 10 seconds. It smells awesome but it looks like Im a crazy person. So I have to look back and forth to make sure no-ones looking, making it a guilty pleasure. And making it awkward when someone does catch me lol


Omg! That reminds me of Molly Shannon from Saturday Night Live!


----------



## Orgunis (Dec 5, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> - Eating an entire pint of Haagen-Dazs ice cream, or gelato by myself


I go for a bag of cookies :3


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 5, 2016)

Farting in crowded elevators and saying sorry. Idk why but the reactions are just priceless


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 5, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> I'm a aromatherapy nut, I usually carry lotion around on me, and just randomly i use a little like every hour before breathing through my hands for like 10 seconds. It smells awesome but it looks like Im a crazy person. So I have to look back and forth to make sure no-ones looking, making it a guilty pleasure. And making it awkward when someone does catch me lol


Now I don't necessarily go around secretly smelling my hands (  ) when I use it, but the Hand Sanitizer I use at work is pretty awesome. It's called Morning Fresh by Germ-X. I can only find it on the pos shelf at the checkouts at walmart. I get compliments on it all the time. (But if someone comes in & has an odor, I have been known to smell the back of my hand to try to cover it.) I buy like 10 bottles at a time.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 5, 2016)

wtf


----------



## quivering (Dec 5, 2016)

my guilty pleasure is talking shit!!!! man i love a good gossip session, any conversation starting with "man so let me tell you about this douche" is just. perfect.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 5, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Guilty pleasures, where to start . . .
> 
> Striping the pavement with my Big Block 460 Ford 4X4
> Whiskey, particularly Bowmore Single Malt Whiskey. Smooth, tasty with a fruity/chocolate finish. *takes a sip*
> ...



Bringing a pencil to a gun fight? That's some massive balls right there


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 6, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> I go for a bag of cookies :3



.... I make a batch of cookies and then eat them all xD


----------



## Orgunis (Dec 6, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> .... I make a batch of cookies and then eat them all xD


With milk... I need them cookies now >w<


----------



## Tetrachroma (Dec 6, 2016)

D.Va


...'s mechsuit.



I dunno what it is about it, but holy hell do I love that thing.



Spoiler



It's probably its robo-booty. It has quite the posterior, if I do say so myself.
Exhibit A
Exhibit B

















What the hell is this community doing to me and why am I so okay with it?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh, and the smell of industrial-grade bleach. Only in small whiffs, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> D.Va
> 
> 
> ...'s mechsuit.
> ...


Nice mech.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 7, 2016)

Cooking is not a guilty pleasure, it's a daily thing everyone does


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 7, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Cooking is not a guilty pleasure, it's a daily thing everyone does



But what if you CAN'T cook?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Cooking is not a guilty pleasure, it's a daily thing everyone does


I dont cook im very horrible at it and buget out food from subway and other places =/

Edit: you would think i was drunk with all these typos ive made but im sober


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 7, 2016)

Getting likes on forum posts that don't warrant them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Cooking is not a guilty pleasure, it's a daily thing everyone does


Depends on what you are cooking.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 8, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Cooking is not a guilty pleasure, it's a daily thing everyone does





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Depends on what you are cooking.


Yeah. Like human flesh.
*THAT* would be a "_guilty_ pleasure".

...also horribly fucked up.​


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Yeah. Like human flesh.
> *THAT* would be a "_guilty_ pleasure".
> 
> ...also horribly fucked up.​


I was thinking more like steaks on the grill, or country fried steak with gravy. Stuff like that. silly


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I was thinking more like steaks on the grill, or country fried steak with gravy. Stuff like that. silly



I'm sure he or she is just kiddin' around


----------



## Piccolora (Dec 9, 2016)

Watching care bears.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 9, 2016)

Rick Rolling people if I see an opportunity. I haven't done it in a while though.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Rick Rolling people if I see an opportunity. I haven't done it in a while though.


This'll help, dude.



Spoiler: piss







goteem


----------



## De1fox (Dec 9, 2016)

Performing routine maintenance on someone's car and tightening the hell out of the oil drain plug.

Breaking things

Building computers

Eating everything, and definantly not regretting it later.

Driving "too fast" I mean like, 100mph or more too fast. Like, holy carp that's a tree and I'm going to die too fast. As in no, I'm not stopping for that red light too fast. Like, I'm late for work fast. Jimmy John's fast.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I feel guilty for making an account, eating a lot, and other things (I guess)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> This'll help, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it. Shouldn't have clicked xD


----------



## Caraid (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 13, 2016)

Eating fruits! Lots of fruits(especially apples )


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 13, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Damn it. Shouldn't have clicked xD


My first official rick roll is on a furry website forum. That's some trivia


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 13, 2016)

my guilty pleasure is eating

but i dont get past 14 stone in weight so its all good :3


----------



## Brechard (Dec 14, 2016)

Video games, food, and cooking shows. I've got the stomach of Goku and the body of Majin Buu


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

Brechard said:


> Video games, food, and cooking shows. I've got the stomach of Goku and the body of Majin Buu


I have the stomach of Majin Buu and the body of the farmer Raditz killed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Rum and Coke. Good, expensive beer.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good, expensive beer.


Now we're talking  . I'm also quite fond of  beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Now we're talking  . I'm also quite fond of  beer.


Yes! But only import. American beer sucks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi : Actually, I've never tried american beer. I mostly drink stuff from belgium/england


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Rum and Coke. Good, expensive beer.


Yes, but no on the beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yes, but no on the beer.


bhutrflai is a liquer drinker.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 15, 2016)

Browsing Furry things. =D

Watching children's cartoons.

Watching WWE.

Yelling at TV when _"She shouldn't have opened that door, didn't she know trouble is behind it!!??"._


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 15, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> Browsing Furry things. =D
> 
> Watching children's cartoons.
> 
> ...


I assume the childerens cartoons are My Little Pony


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 16, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I assume the childerens cartoons are My Little Pony


Could be Scooby-Doo or some shit.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

Watching Kristy McNichol and Christopher Atkins in The Pirate Movie at least a few times a year since I first saw it in 1982
Listening to the soundtrack a few times a week since then. That or Rock & Rule.
...I know They're hella cheesy but I saw them when I was a kid and they're part of me now lol.

Collecting and snuggling with plushies. When I was a kid they helped me deal with loneliness. Since then I haven't felt comfortable sleeping without my favorite plushies.

Talking to my plushies. Again-I was a lonely kid and learned to cope with depression and loneliness by talking to my plushy friends. While I'm not as depressed as I used to be and have good people in my life talking to them helps me deal with anxiety. Plush Rainbow Dash helps kick my tush into gear when I know I need exercise and Pinkie Pie helps inspire me to draw when I'm feeling shitty about my art. I know it might be strange to some but then I don't see it as any different from someone talking to a beloved pet.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

Whenever I go to a Taco Bell where they announce the names for the orders, I'll place my name under some name like "Rico Suave" so when they announce the ticket, they're yelling out some weirdass name...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Whenever I go to a Taco Bell where they announce the names for the orders, I'll place my name under some name like "Rico Suave" so when they announce the ticket, they're yelling out some weirdass name...


Fun Fun!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 22, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Woodstove heat (the best kind)


You lie! Campfire is _clearly _the best. :3


----------



## Foxsh (Jan 2, 2017)

Curling up on the couch playing FFXIV while having a hot cup of tea. That's amazing.  Or even sitting at my computer desk listening to music while I stare at things I'll never have the money to buy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

I know you said non-sexual, but the only thing I could think of instantly was watching adult films from the silent era.
I don't get really aroused from them, but many of them have a kind of humor you don't see anywhere else nowadays.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2017)

Sometimes, I like to stand on the bow of my boat when I'm riding up the creek where the pretty girls in bikinis all hang out and I'll blast the speakers on my boat to this song while acting and singing along as I float on by. And before anyone asks; yes, there is lots of alcohol involved.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Sometimes, I like to stand on the bow of my boat when I'm riding up the creek where the pretty girls in bikinis all hang out and I'll blast the speakers on my boat to this song while acting and singing along as I float on by. And before anyone asks; yes, there is lots of alcohol involved.


This is awsome(pawsome to me!)!!!


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 3, 2017)

-listening to kesha
-wasting hours of my time on youtube
-watching cooking videos where the person says nothing and I can just enjoy the sound of cooking being done.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> -listening to kesha
> -wasting hours of my time on youtube
> -watching cooking videos where the person says nothing and I can just enjoy the sound of cooking being done.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 3, 2017)

Spinning around and then trying to walk in a straight line or keep my head straight.
Playing Videogames when I should be doing homework.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jan 3, 2017)

Tetrachroma said:


> D.Va
> 
> 
> ...'s mechsuit.
> ...


Wait, my bad, could this constitute as "non-sexual"? Where would the line be drawn?


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

Chasing squirrels


----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 11, 2017)

when i was 14 years old i split to a car by accident after than that nothing


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 12, 2017)

I was kinda snacky so I cooked a miniature  green bean casserole in my toaster oven.


----------



## Furry_DeLorean (Jan 12, 2017)

Watching videos of other peoples misfortunes. That's definitely  my worst.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

Sleeping in as much as I can on days off

being a shut in for a couple days at a time

generally stuff that makes people think im depressed. Im not trying to make people think this on purpose i just do these things and get questions


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

Just gonna come out and say this one. i've been debating on whether or not to post this one but seriously...
Who here doesn't just _*love*_ taking a satisfying end-of-the-day dump!?
*Everybody does it* and *everybody enjoys it* but *nobody* wants to admit it!

Bonus points if done at work on the clock!​


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Just gonna come out and say this one. i've been debating on whether or not to post this one but seriously...
> Who here doesn't just _*love*_ taking a satisfying end-of-the-day dump!?
> *Everybody does it* and *everybody enjoys it* but *nobody* wants to admit it!
> 
> Bonus points if done at work on the clock!​


Is it really that satisfying if its at work? on the clock? maybe on the boss' car the last day  youre working there.... no im not doing that.... gross public crapping is gross...


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

Furry_DeLorean said:


> Watching videos of other peoples misfortunes. That's definitely  my worst.


It could be worse, you could be like me and watch cringe compilations from time to time


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

MaximusLupis said:


> Is it really that satisfying if its at work? on the clock? maybe on the boss' car the last day  youre working there.... no im not doing that.... gross public crapping is gross...


"On the clock" meaning while having ones time tracked and paid for. Not literally ON THE CLOCK...
You're right, public deucing is totes gross...but i'd happily drop trow on my old manager's car. Right across the windshield too so she'd have to look at it on her drive home. Fuck her. :V


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> "On the clock" meaning while having ones time tracked and paid for. Not literally ON THE CLOCK...
> You're right, public deucing is totes gross...but i'd happily drop trow on my old manager's car. Right across the windshield too so she'd have to look at it on her drive home. Fuck her. :V


I know what you mean, but I would find it less satisfying if I have to go back to work after...


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 12, 2017)

Mmmmmm indie video games.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

I like to eat powdered milk.
And other powdered beverages.
Those bars of chocolate you use for cups of hot chocolate? I eat them too. Haven't had one in a while tho!


----------



## Garg (Jan 13, 2017)

pouring wax down my hand and wait for it to dry up and waste 30 minutes of my life trying to get it out. 
another one is, the cat in the hat (2002 live action movie)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 16, 2017)

Haha, this blew up a little bit. Niceeeeeee.

I forgot an obvious guilty pleasure...

...popping bubble wrap. Yessssss.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 16, 2017)

Having a date with 2 of my fave men, when it's that time of the month. 


Ben & Jerry make everything better!!


----------



## Zipline (Jan 16, 2017)

Once a year, pouring a quart or more of eggnog on myself and licking it off.  ://c


----------



## Gossip (Jan 17, 2017)

So many already listed that I enjoy, but my favourite is putting on a really luscious deep hair conditioner and face mask and curling up with a cup of tea to watch Doctor Who.


----------



## Zipline (Jan 17, 2017)

Gossip said:


> So many already listed that I enjoy, but my favourite is putting on a really luscious deep hair conditioner and face mask and curling up with a cup of tea to watch Doctor Who.


you enjoy cleaning yourself with eggnog too? ^_^


----------



## Gossip (Jan 17, 2017)

Zipline said:


> you enjoy cleaning yourself with eggnog too? ^_^



Never tried it myself. Disturbed,  and yet kind of intrigued...which is in itself disturbing lol

Maybe one for the bucket list?


----------



## Reyna Malone (Jan 17, 2017)

Eating half a cup of peanut butter straight from the jar
Dancing like an idiot for two hours
Eating frozen cookies
Doing that thing from Mulan where she has makeup on one half of her face and not on the other whenever I'm removing makeup


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

MaximusLupis said:


> It could be worse, you could be like me and watch cringe compilations from time to time



"Conductor, we have a problem!!"


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 17, 2017)

likeing the bee movie. I even own the game.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

I still like Arthur the TV show, but I'm too embarrased to watch it when my parents are around.


----------



## Gossip (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I still like Arthur the TV show, but I'm too embarrased to watch it when my parents are around.



Arthur is awesome no matter what any judgey person might say.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> I still like Arthur the TV show, but I'm too embarrased to watch it when my parents are around.




 that show is dank. I would not blame you.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

I like listening to German Werhmarch marching music..


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

I appreciate your mixed reception guys!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I like listening to German Werhmarch marching music..



There's not necessarily anything wrong with that. Much of it is apolitical, the kind of stuff all armies sing, and all of it sounds fine if you don't translate it! The SS on the other hand...best left alone


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I like listening to German Werhmarch marching music..


I like listening to North Korean choirs. I feel like they're a funnier version of the Red army choir.
@Ravofox: Nothing wrong with enjoying this show


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I like listening to North Korean choirs. I feel like they're a funnier version of the Red army choir.
> @Ravofox: Nothing wrong with enjoying this show



North Korea actually has culture, just like the rest of the world, but it is extrodinarily politicized (I know of a comic featuring a vixen spy who works for the 'evil capitalist Wolves' of the west - lol)

Haha! Sweet


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> North Korea actually has culture, just like the rest of the world, but it is extrodinarily politicized (I know of a comic featuring a vixen spy who works for the 'evil capitalist Wolves' of the west - lol)
> 
> Haha! Sweet


yeah i have heard of that one


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 17, 2017)

modfox said:


> yeah i have heard of that one


There it is!!!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jan 17, 2017)

Getting softly scratched behind my neck. xD
And also finally getting the chance to be properly top naked when I am home alone.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> There's not necessarily anything wrong with that. Much of it is apolitical, the kind of stuff all armies sing, and all of it sounds fine if you don't translate it! The SS on the other hand...best left alone


Yeah, i guess.. I just like the tune.. But i fear its turning me nationalistic.. I guess being a right wing nationalist at the same time i'm being a bi furry is kinda odd.. It's hard to live with and i haven't found a balance yet.


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> There it is!!!


her name is Lt. vixen or lieutenant vixen


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 17, 2017)

modfox said:


> yeah i have heard of that one


Ah, Squirrel and Hedgehog. It reminds me of the good old days of early televised propaganda when Bugs Bunny was a blatantly over-the-top racist towards Japs. 

I have to admit it has its charm.

As for my own guilty pleasures, watching idiots navigate a busy parking lot ranks pretty high.


----------



## Furry_DeLorean (Jan 18, 2017)

MaximusLupis said:


> It could be worse, you could be like me and watch cringe compilations from time to time


Yea, I stay away from those.


----------



## Slybel (Jan 18, 2017)

Hahaha, I am guilty of enjoyed being petted (non-sexual) and lounging around all day in my pajama pants.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 19, 2017)

My guilty pleasure is eating tacos at shady taco trucks.  Don't judge me!  Well judge me little...


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 20, 2017)

I go to Walmart and spend 20 bucks on stuff for my betta fish.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 20, 2017)

Coming up with the most groan inducing puns imaginable without any regard to the human psyche.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Jan 20, 2017)

hoarding shiny things.


----------



## Pingu2002 (Jan 20, 2017)

I really like the Epic Rap Battles of History, even though I know they're known for being bad, stupid, and kinda childish.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh and I also really like to take things apart, then put them back together.  And yes they still work like they did before I took them apart.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

One time my wife pulled a gun on me and I found it quite stimulating...


----------



## puppyresidue (Jan 21, 2017)

My guilty pleasures? Every time I catch myself stopping my channel surfing to watch Paw Patrol for more than 5 minutes. I hate the cute puppers. I HATE THEM. _THEY ARE SO CUTE.
_
Also, gyros. Apparently they make you sick. I do not care. _Give me the gyro._


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

- Watching anime
- Listening to "bad" music, both ironically and genuinely (I used to jokingly tell my punk friend that if he knew about my true taste in music, he'd hate my guts)


----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 24, 2017)

Catfish the TV show for me one of my worst guilty pleasure shows


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

dankmemes


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 26, 2017)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> My guilty pleasure is eating tacos at shady taco trucks.  Don't judge me!  Well judge me little...



From one Texan to another, sometimes those "shady taco trucks" give you some of the best tacos you'll ever have!


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 26, 2017)

My two Dakimakura, Krystal the fox and Elora the faun.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 26, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> From one Texan to another, sometimes those "shady taco trucks" give you some of the best tacos you'll ever have!


Not to mention the most intense fire hole you'll ever have.
-Assuming it makes it that far and doesn't come back up instead.


----------



## Zipline (Jan 26, 2017)

Marking my territory in places other than the hooman toilet.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 26, 2017)

Sometimes, I like to mess with old people who have hearing aids by cutting segments of my sentence silent while lip synching my sentences. So, what they'll end up hearing is something like this: "My brother and I went through the _______ and then we ______ and it was fun until our _______ came along and told us that we needed to ______ until our _______ were cleaned off." 9 times out of 10, they think their hearing aids are broken


----------



## Sagt (Jan 27, 2017)

Listening to Kanye West songs.

I love his music, but I despise him as a person.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Hmm... Eating a shit ton of chocolate after work.


----------



## LittleWoodlouse (Jan 28, 2017)

This probably sounds silly, but....
Writing about my characters... I'm absolutely fine sharing my artwork with people, but for some reason written stories seem much more... embarrassing?? It's probably because it takes longer to read, and therefore leaves more of an impact...

Edit: Also watching Storage Hunters. ^^;


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 29, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> From one Texan to another, sometimes those "shady taco trucks" give you some of the best tacos you'll ever have!


I KNOW RIGHT!
There used to be one that was a few blocks from my house.  I was almost cried when they moved locations.  aka got run off by the police.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 29, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Not to mention the most intense fire hole you'll ever have.
> -Assuming it makes it that far and doesn't come back up instead.


haven't had that happen yet, but I've been raised on a steady diet of super "spicy" food.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 29, 2017)

Pff.. guilty pleasures. Embrace what you like!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Some of mine are:
> - Doing absolutely NOTHING on a day off from work
> - Putting on pajama pants fresh out of the dryer
> - Getting into a hot shower on a cold morning, or a cold shower on a hot day
> ...


Being lazy


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 2, 2017)

Staying up till the crack of dawn and sleeping in the warmth of the sunlight, of course


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Being lazy



It's the best when you have no immediate obligations and you can just do whatever the heck you want!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2017)

DennyFrontier said:


> Staying up till the crack of dawn and sleeping in the warmth of the sunlight, of course



I used to be able to stay up all night really easily. Not anymore... I just can't stay awake!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 2, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Sometimes, I like to mess with old people who have hearing aids by cutting segments of my sentence silent while lip synching my sentences. So, what they'll end up hearing is something like this: "My brother and I went through the _______ and then we ______ and it was fun until our _______ came along and told us that we needed to ______ until our _______ were cleaned off." 9 times out of 10, they think their hearing aids are broken



Omg, that's terrible... fucking hilarious.... but terrible lol!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2017)

I just love to do random things to mess with people and that's my guilty pleasure. Another thing I like to do is to get a bunch of green and yellow gummies and chew them up until they're really mushy and then I'll start making a bunch of hacking noises in my hands while standing next to someone and then spit them into my hands and ask for a napkin from them. One of my other things I do is I will walk up to totally random people and act very upbeat and excited, have a short little conversation with them, and then leave after saying: "I'm afraid I have to go now, but it was nice getting to meet someone outside of the asylum." Or, I'll go into a bank and suddenly yell out "NOBODY MOVE!!!" and I'll wait for a good few seconds in silence and then say "I dropped my contact lens..." but, I don't even wear contacts or glasses, so when people start getting on their hands and knees to try helping me, they'll be looking around on the floor for 30 minutes for no reason at all.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 3, 2017)

Playing games that people would give me flak for playing just because I personally liked it. Sonic '06 was a guilty pleasure until I experienced how much an obvious beta it really is.


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 14, 2017)

Hand sewing two pieces of felt together,  tugging in the thread and bringing the two pieces closed.  
    Eating something warm on a cold day. 
     Smoking while it rains
  Being dirty and exhausted,  then getting a nice warm shower,  drying off and later getting into a clean, fluffy bed. 
    Honey BBQ 
Watching Star Trek Voyager. 
    Other than that,  trying to get to sleep


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

I try to get every achievement I can on a game as long as it isn't nearly impossible or tedious.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

Gorging on greens.


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2017)

Listening to Anne Sexton read poetry, and in interviews, over and over, and wishing more had been preserved.


----------

